

Upgrading to Sublime Text 3 - hswolff
http://harrywolff.com/upgrading-to-sublime-text-3/

======
wbond
Hopefully in about a week or so Package Control 2 should be going beta. It
includes a bunch of features to make publishing packages easier, proper ST3/2
support, better proxy handling on Windows and a new snazzy website to improve
package discovery.

This should make it much easier to upgrade to ST3 since there won't be all
sorts of manual steps to get community-built packages working.

------
lucian1900
Does SublimeLinter work correctly now with different versions of Python? In
ST2, SL parses code as Python 2.6, which gets some 2.7 syntax marked as
invalid (e.g. with statement with more than one bind).

I would imagine this gets worse with ST3 embedding Python 3.

~~~
lucian1900
To answer my own question, no SublimeLinter is not fixed. It parses as Python
3 and there doesn't seem to be a way to change it.

~~~
morphyn
It would probably be possible to make the extension use the system's
installation of python if available instead of the one embedded with Sublime,
but that would require some coding.

~~~
lucian1900
I think it would have to be a per-project setting, since one might reasonably
work on projects written in all of Python 2.6, 2.7 and 3.

------
jhawk28
I have also found Sublime Text 3 to be much faster at common tasks than
Sublime Text 2. It is going to be well worth the upgrade.

~~~
lopatin
I'm not trying to picky or anything, but what tasks did actually become
faster? I'm only asking because my current ST2 (build 2220) is blazingly fast.
Fuzzy search seems instant. Files open and preview instantly, even large
binary ones. And there is no interface lag, even on a retina. The only thing
that I can recall waiting on is using the package manager.

~~~
castles
Startup times are drastically faster. Python plugins are now `out of process`
and load async. Also, the very latest beta uses skia instead of cairo. The api
is now thread safe which will mean less `Plugin x is taking too long`
messages. And so on ... Even updating is faster, with the new binary diff
based auto updater

~~~
st3redstripe
"Startup times are drastically faster" - is that 1 millisecond as opposed to
2?

~~~
cocoflunchy
Startup time is more like 5-10s for me on a Core i5 iMac. Better than eclipse,
not better than vim.

~~~
rschmitty
Same for me, i7 Win7. Thankfully I rarely have a reason to close ST2 once
open.

------
buro9
For me, the moment DisposaBoy has GoSublime (
<https://github.com/DisposaBoy/GoSublime> ) working and being maintained on
ST3 I shall upgrade.

One person created a fork ( <https://github.com/quarnster/GoSublime> ) which
he got working, but it's already a couple of months behind HEAD. So I am
waiting, as I reckon other Go devs are too.

~~~
ShaneWilton
I've been using GoSublime under ST3 without any issues. Maybe I'm not making
full use of it's functionality, but I haven't had any problems with it yet.

------
masnick
Thank you. I've been putting off upgrading for fear that it is a huge rabbit
hole. It sounds like this is not the case, so I'm planning on giving it a shot
this weekend.

~~~
lobster_johnson
It's been quite painless for me, although I did have to install all the
plugins again, via Package Control, which was a bit tedious. The good news is
that most plugins seems to have been updated for compatibility.

------
nagrom
Question: I've been evaluating ST2 for a couple of weeks and I'm thinking of
paying for a licence. Do I get a licence now, or do I wait and get a licence
for ST3?

~~~
hallmark
If you buy a license now, it's valid for ST3. No need to wait. It's in the
FAQ.

<http://www.sublimetext.com/sales_faq>

~~~
nagrom
Ahah! I missed that; thanks very much for the info!

------
grimgrin
I check this every couple of weeks, hoping to see SublimeCodeIntel appear as
working:
[https://github.com/wbond/sublime_package_control/wiki/Sublim...](https://github.com/wbond/sublime_package_control/wiki/Sublime-
Text-3-Compatible-Packages)

<https://github.com/Kronuz/SublimeCodeIntel>

------
cpher
Any Windows/ASP.NET devs using this in combo with VS.NET? I like ST2 for
taking notes and documenting things, but I'm not using it as a primary IDE.
Are you using it for LESS/SASS? I'm trying to figure out how to utilize more
of the cool features of ST that aren't available in VS.NET.

------
aantix
Has anyone used ST3 with Rails development? The code inspection/method
navigation feature has me intrigued. I'm wondering how functional it is
compared to Rubymine's capabilities.

Sadly since there's no demo/trial for st3, I can't try for myself.

------
SippinLean
>when you select a file in the project browser it now opens up a temporary tab

Any way to have binary files like say, images, show up in the project browser
without previewing their contents when you click on them, in this version?

------
kmfrk
I have something like seven tabs in each version of Sublime Text.

Can anyone recommend a good way to migrate your projects and tab session to
the newer version? I think I have two versions of ST2 as well.

------
spangborn
Your link to the download page is wrong. It's just a "#" now.

------
n00b101
I wish someone would fix SublimeClang

------
uses
Isn't there some way to install Sublime Text 3 and have all my ST2 plugins and
projects just work?

~~~
ChikkaChiChi
Not really. You're talking about the difference between Python2 and Python3.

------
drivebyacct2
The dev needs to hurry up and add GTK3 support to his app. This is why I don't
like closed-source software. Soon I'll be on Wayland and I'm going to have to
use XWayland just to run Sublime Text 3.

